# [SOLVED] Modyfikacja pliku world

## matt1366613

Witam.

Czy ręczne modyfikowanie pliku /var/lib/portage/world jest bezpieczne?

Kilka rzeczy zainstalowałem bez użycia --oneshot i chciałbym je teraz usunąć żeby nie aktualizowały się automatycznie.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.Last edited by matt1366613 on Sat Jun 13, 2009 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

modyfikacja z głową jest bezpieczna, ale nie polecana  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrob backup, to wtedy bedzie bezpieczna. Sam nie raz vimem modyfikowalem world file.

----------

## matt1366613

Dzięki. Oczywiście jak zwykle o backupie nawet nie pomyślałem.

----------

## dziadu

W tym momencie moje world ma więcej wpisów ręcznych niż wygenerowanych przez emerge/paludisa  :Smile: 

----------

